# My ex is threatening to throw my belongings out



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Why is my ex such a douche. I still have stuff I haven't been able to move from our place because I don't have a permanent house yet. He says its fine. I text him updates on my living situation and when I can move stuff and he always says its fine or doesn't reply. This time I text him 3 times to let him know it'll be June and he says I have to get my stuff or his boss is going to "evict me"! WTF? I told him he'd never said anything about this in the past and he just keeps threatening and says his boss will call me. (The house is provided by his boss) 

Here's the problem: I have nowhere to take my stuff and can't afford storage cuz I'm paying off our bills. AND my ex is usually a liar so I can't believe what he says anyway. I don't wanna call his boss cuz he can be an a$$ too especially with the lies I'm sure my ex has told. There was no contract signed to live there and I've had no notice of him "evicting" me, or I guess my stuff. So legally he'd have to give notice, right?

I'm so glad I divorced that d***. I just can't wait til I'm able to get my belongings and get the heck away from him forever.!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

How much stuff are we talking about? :scratchhead:


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Stuff I came into the marriage with plus my classroom stuff. Not a ton but enough. It's just been hard to get it. My dad had knee surgery so we waited til after that. Then twice it snowed the day we planned to get it. Then just decided to do it in June when my brother is out of school and can help. It's just been one thing after another on both ends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess it's time to do it now. If the stuff is important to you then you need to do it. You'll feel better once it's done.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I know. I just need some man power to move stuff. I'm not blaming him for wanting it out. It's just that he said it was fine every time I asked and now he's being crazy about it. But that's how he was through our marriage. He'd get upset about something but would act like it was fine, then blow his top months later like a crazy man. 

Just venting. It seems like its one thing after another. And I'm on overload right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Any co-workers that might be willing to help for an hour or two?


----------



## BetrayedNoMore (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe I was the odd BS. I helped the WS pack, load and even drove the moving truck to her place. I didn't know if stuff was going to grow legs and walk out. It kept me in the drivers seat and I got closure. Now I just have an empty box by the front door that drop any WS odds and ends into, then give it to her when I drop the kids off. If the stuff you have is not worth storing, let it go. Replace it down the line when you need it. Take what you need and that can't be replaced. You will save on storage or someone might be able to hold it for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are married, your things are technically his things and he can legally throw them out.

If you want your stuff, go get it. I personally wouldn't want my soon to be ex's stuff in my house if they moved out.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, if you have insurance and he trashes your stuff, you can file a claim. If you really don't have money for insurance coverage or storage, maybe it's better to just stick to the necessities and good riddance to the rest. I voluntarily divested myself of too much stuff, made my life much more flexible and affordable.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You indicated you are divorced. That means it's not "our" place anymore and the disposition of your stuff is your business and your problem to solve. There are commercial places that rent storage units and there are places in the business of moving other people's stuff. If this divorce costs you a little money, it's money well spent and probably a lot cheaper than most. Consider it tuition to the university of life. Having once been married doesn't give someone a legitimate expectation of months of free storage at the abode of their ex.


----------

